# Gaining Italian citizenship and passport



## AlexanderRomano

Hi both my grandparents are Itailian Anna Ferazza and Romolo Romano, my father born in Italy is Italian obviously. He then married my mother an Irish women meaning I am of mixed descent.

I would like an Italian passport

I contacted my local Italian embassy and they could not help me directly as they do not preform that function, but directed me to an online website to follow a process of nationalisation. They said the process takes up to two years.

If anyone can assist me on how to acquire the citizenship im entitled to and can guide me, i would be willing to pay them for their assistance if they see the process through. As i do not speak the language this is tricky.

thank you and please don't skip this post begging for assisstance.


----------



## NickZ

Is your father registered with the consulate? Your local consulate will be the ones performing the papercheck. If your father is registered it should be fairly simple.

You'll need your birth certificate.

If your father isn't registered you'll need his birth certificate. They may ask for proof he was still an Italian citizen at the time of your birth. If he gained Irish citizenship after your birth then his naturalization papers. If he never became Irish than you usually need a search of the Irish citizenship.


----------



## AlexanderRomano

Ok 


NickZ said:


> Is your father registered with the consulate? Your local consulate will be the ones performing the papercheck. If your father is registered it should be fairly simple.
> 
> You'll need your birth certificate.
> 
> If your father isn't registered you'll need his birth certificate. They may ask for proof he was still an Italian citizen at the time of your birth. If he gained Irish citizenship after your birth then his naturalization papers. If he never became Irish than you usually need a search of the Irish citizenship.


thank you so much for commenting, 

My father got his italian passport renewed in Italian consulate i believe
I believe he is registered.

and also recently i got in the mail italian documents to vote on a constitutional amendment(not sure of relevance i think they have me on their system)

I have my birth certificate! :]

hes been italian citizen since he was young child. He has australian and italian citizenship hes been living in ireland close to thirty years but he never became irish citizen...


----------



## NickZ

If you received a ballot you're in the system. Just apply for the passport. You'll need the two photos and the fee but it should be fairly straight forward.


----------



## AlexanderRomano

NickZ said:


> If you received a ballot you're in the system. Just apply for the passport. You'll need the two photos and the fee but it should be fairly straight forward.


ok wow so if i were to do a step by step process moving forward......

step one
Should I contact them and ask for application papers for passport?
step two
fill forms(photographs also), pay fee
step three 
wait on reply?

have i got the idea?
sorry if im not fully with you....
thanks so much i really appreciate this...


----------



## NickZ

Passports


Passports




ambdublino.esteri.it





That's the Dublin consulate. Just do what the page tells you. Book an appointment etc.


----------



## AlexanderRomano

NickZ said:


> Passports
> 
> 
> Passports
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ambdublino.esteri.it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's the Dublin consulate. Just do what the page tells you. Book an appointment etc.


ok i registered online, i cant make reservation until covid emergency is over in Dublin....So i must wait. Im going to book appointment bring passport, money and two photographs. that's the plan hoping it all goes well. Thanks for help, ill be sure to comment again if i need assistance, youre great...😃😃😃😃😃😃


----------

